# My First Bow!!!



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Congradulation on your new Martin I see it has the M-pro cam which one did you get looks like the cheetha or Bengal. Gl shooting if you have any questions just ask!


----------



## camogurl_tx (Jun 19, 2007)

I think the death grip is something we all do starting out, once you get used to it, you will loosen up quite a bit. I still do it sometimes when I do get to shoot. In pic 17 I initially thought maybe your DL was off because you seem to be "reaching" for the sight leaning back some and kinda looks forward. Then I notice your bow arm is bent somewhat. I am by no means an expert and am still learning myself but I have learned recently that as for form, you should be holding straight armed but do not lock your elbow. That would see to line things up better for you. If you are shooting down hill you should draw, anchor then bend at the hips to get the target in sight, don't drop your arm and reach for everything ( I just learned this myself this week after observing the form of many on here.) Good luck and enjoy it is very addictive!


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I actually have the new martin leopard. its just like the bengal but it has 30" ata and 6" brace height. uses the same limbs and cams. i also has the new apg camo. I plan on maybe upgrading when i get much better to the bengal.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

I also have the leopard for hunting....it is the perfect little hunting bow IMO. It is nice to see another woman getting involved in the sport.....good luck and holler if you need anything


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

I was referred to this thread to provide a professional opinion.
Your form, follow through and posture are fine.
I like the bulls'eye on the back. Nice touch.
I would suggest a chest protector. Would hate to see any unnecessary injury. There are several models available from Lancaster Archery Supply.
IAnd, if you ever come shoot at Limerick Bowmen, you're comped for 3D and membership. 
Nice work, incidentally. Professional opinion.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello :wink: I am not good at telling how to change your stance . . .I have mine messed up all the time  But I did want to say thanks for posting and :welcome:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Martin Angel said:


> Thanks for the replies. I actually have the new martin leopard. its just like the bengal but it has 30" ata and 6" brace height. uses the same limbs and cams. i also has the new apg camo. I plan on maybe upgrading when i get much better to the bengal.


I dont think you will see a whole lot of difference between the two bows other than the axle to axle length. If you want to step up to a target model bow I would suggest taking a look at the P3 Phantom Elite with the Furious dual cams.


----------



## Suzie Sureshot (Jun 8, 2007)

I wanted to send this privately, but I don't have permission....

Limerick Bowmen of Schwenksville, PA?
Neat. How does one qualify for free membership?
Is it open to all southern girls ?


----------



## cward (Apr 14, 2004)

Goodness! What a doll! :jaw:


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

DL appears to be a little long, a slight stretch of the body. Other than bow form, 10's all the way around. Especially pict 34...:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

You are lowering your left arm to aim at that target on the ground.
You want to look like a perfect T. So hold the T by raising left arm and then bend ever so slightly at the waist to lower aim. (it only takes a mere thought of bending slightly at the waist to move your aiming point alot).

otherwise.... "LOOKING GOOD"!!!


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

x-shocker said:


> DL appears to be a little long, a slight stretch of the body. Other than bow form, 10's all the way around. Especially pict 34...:tongue::tongue:



How are you going to sit there and hit on her like this? its not right


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

CityBoy2 said:


> You are lowering your left arm to aim at that target on the ground.
> You want to look like a perfect T. So hold the T by raising left arm and then bend ever so slightly at the waist to lower aim. (it only takes a mere thought of bending slightly at the waist to move your aiming point alot).
> 
> otherwise.... "LOOKING GOOD"!!!


Yea the target was on the ground, thats why it looks like everything is facing down. Is there another way to shoot without having to aim down like that?


----------



## chelleo (Mar 17, 2007)

In pic 24 you seem to be arching your back alot. Make sure you stand tall and tuck your tushy under. Also make sure you feel your weight balanced on both feet and tuck under etc.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Suzie Sureshot said:


> I wanted to send this privately, but I don't have permission....
> 
> Limerick Bowmen of Schwenksville, PA?
> Neat. How does one qualify for free membership?
> ...


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

Sniper1 said:


> Duh! Of course. You would need to apply, and stand for membership and meet the criteria. Barring a Blackball, you're in. If you get to the Philadelphia area, we shoot 3D the first Sunday of each month, 12 months a year.
> We will be shooting this weekend, and will update our website Photo Gallery.
> You, and Heather (Martin Angel) are welcome anytime. I will be happy to caddy for you girls, and keep score.
> 
> Martin Angel, you really do need one of those things I mentioned from Lancaster Archery Supply. They have at least three models, and might be able to get the proper fit. I would hate to see you injured. E-Mail Chad "Moose" Moyer, the Retail Manager at the store, and send him the photos posted and relevant information. He will get you the right size. I know how huch it hurts, and bruises, when the bowstring hits my forearm accidentally. With you, it would be a different painful, and avoidable catastophe. Seriously, contact Moose for a Chest Protector. I don't want to see you in my E.R. Tell him "Stefan" from Limerick made the referral. And request a catalog.


sniper is the resident doggy in heat.......:wink:


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

> sniper is the resident doggy in heat.......


LOL......um......leg humpper:dog1: 


Martin Angel.....I have to agree with Joel...if you are going to upgrade you definitely want either the P3 or the S4....both are shooters!!!


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

SIR SHOOTS ALOT said:


> sniper is the resident doggy in heat.......:wink:


Just a ex jarhead referred by someone to this thread. I am only trying to see she doesn't get hurt. Seen it happen, looked real painful. 
As for the invite, I am promoting the sport I love. The recommendation is genuine about the accessory. She should contact Moose.


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Sniper1 for the advice. Ill keep the guard in mind when hunting season comes in. Right now I have no problem with anything being in the way. It will come in handy with my hunting gear though, to keep my clothes out of the way. But thanks.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Heather, welcome to AT!

Also, your shooting form shows a lot of improvement in such a short timeframe. Good for you!

BTW, where compound bows are concerned......as long as the draw length of the bow is correct for you, and your form is adequate, even ladies should NEVER need a chest protector. Poor form and too long of a draw length...yes.

Keep up the good work, and we want a full report when you beat your BF for the first time!!:darkbeer:


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

welcome Heather :

looks like by removing the grip-was just your ticket (better-fit) great form ... JMO 

honestly, you seem to be a natural with a bow... Enjoy It


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Martin Angel said:


> Thanks for the replies. I actually have the new martin leopard. its just like the bengal but it has 30" ata and 6" brace height. uses the same limbs and cams. i also has the new apg camo. I plan on maybe upgrading when i get much better to the bengal.


bengal would fit you like a dream


----------

